# Middleweight Tires?



## Centurion (Mar 8, 2021)

I have the 26 X 2 X 1/34 on my 2 speed American, it rides nice and has pretty good speed. I have been actually riding this bike on longer rides lately, and was curious if the 26 X 1 X 1 3/4 tires would help for speed, drag etc? (I have a new set). They are skinnier for sure, and would give the bike a more lightweight look, but a few more MPH and efficiency would be welcomed.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 8, 2021)

I really doubt going to a tire that's a wee bit skinnier will result in much difference if any at all. Tire pressure will do more for you so keep them at the max or even cheat a little if you have good tires and tubes.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 8, 2021)

Changing the chain ring and rear sprocket will do more for you if you’re looking for speed. Quickness - acceleration - comes from a small (fewer number of teeth) chain ring and a large (greater number of teeth) rear sprocket. You’ll be the first to reach top speed but that won’t be very fast. A larger chain ring and a smaller rear sprocket will be slower accelerating but once you get moving, your top speed will be greater.  A lot depends on you leg strength and endurance - how quickly can you turn the pedals and when does the lactic acid burn set in? The first big boys bike I had was a Frankenbike made from an older boy’s  frame with a big chain ring and a rear wheel off a girl’s bike. I was always way behind when the light turned green but was the first to the next light a mile away.  That gearing also built up the leg strength that allowed me to attend college on a track scholarship as a sprinter.


----------



## Centurion (Mar 9, 2021)

Thanks


----------

